# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Juan Luis Rubiales en Sevilla

## Magic Jose Luis

A todos aquellos, que podais venir, Juan Luis Rubiales estará el Viernes 25 de Noviembre en el Pub de Mario el mago. La entrada son 8€, y empieza a las 22.00h.

Hoy mismo estuve hablando con Mario, y le quedan como unas 10 entradas, por lo que si quereis, no os demoreis mucho, que eso se vende rápido. Ponerse en contacto con Mario, y a disfrutar de la MAGIA!! Saludos

WEB: http://www.webcriterio.com/marioelmago/
E-MAIL: info@marioelmago.com
TELÉFONO: 607482073

----------

